# Calves with scours



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what would cause calves born in january to start having scours now? Usually they are past that . Two days ago I was in with them and one went and it was just water..sorry... I have given them meds and electrolites . Thought they were better yesterday as I saw no runny poops, then today it was back. 
Sorry to have such a gross question but I am at a loss, they are on regular feed so it isn't the milk. ANY help would be appreciated.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Where area you? What is your grass like? If they are on lush, green grass, that can cause scours. Could also be the water.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

They haven't been on grass but one day about two weeks ago. We put them in the field for just one day and they came back to the house.....grrrr. They were in their pen after that for a week or so then all of a sudden they are poopin water . They were weaned about 2 weeks ago and have been on the same food. Nothing has changed at all. We live in Buchanan tennessee and it has been very rainy so I have left them in their same lot till it dries up a little. I have been cleaning and changing their hay..I am at a loss usually scours dont happen this far along. Their water hasn't changed either is there something I need to do different with water. I change it often....I have some antibiotic powder for the water I may put in tomorrow. Animals can sure be a worry..lol


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

All my cattle are loose as a goose but they are now on pasture eating lush grass and clover. You would not want to stand anywhere near them and they all need washing as their entire backside is caked with smeared manure.

What have these calves been eating most recently and do these calves have green watery scours? Pull on the hide on the sides of the calves in the rib area. If it "tents" then the calves are dehydrated and will need electrolytes. If no tenting then I would not be be too concerned if the calves are eating good and are lively. Place them on some low quality hay and grain and the scours should subside.


----------



## joseywales76 (Mar 26, 2008)

i always wordered if charcoal would help,


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

I went through that with a calf last year when he had been weaned and moved to our farm. I finally had to get meds from the vet and put it in his grain. It cleared it right up. However, of all the cows I have he is still the one that will have loose manure even though he is now 2 years old. I will have to keep in mind the electrolytes. By the way, I'm surprised that your calves are weaned so early. Our Dexters are not recommended to wean for 4 to 5 months.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If it has been rainy and they are in an outside pen or have access to outside pen, they may have drank dirty water off of the ground and picked up a bug of some kind. In which case they'll get over it just like a 24-48 hour bug goes through us. As adults it might not bother them because of immunity, but calves won't have that developed yet to everything. As long as it isn't coccidiosis (gray pasty poop), they'll probably get through it fine. My guess, anyway.

Jennifer


----------



## translplant (Sep 27, 2005)

Jennifer I'm in Tennessee too and we've been looking at mud for some time now. The scours is so contaigious and it just goes round and round like preschoolers with running noses. Stay on it with the meds - ( we've used bolusses even, did you get those from the vet?)and try to keep the sick ones separated even a week after you think you've got it cured. (I would have said got it "licked" but the imagery was just too gross.) There is more than a few strains of bacteria/viruses that cause the runs including e-coli. Is the poop white or brown/yellow?


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

It has a brown tinge, but mostly water...ewwww. They are still eating and dont seem to be dehydrated. They are still coming out of the shelter and stuff. It seems like the poop is just a thing of its own. And we always wean bucket calves when they are eating enough feed, maybe they needed to be on milk longer. At this rate it would be cheaper just to buy a calf that was bigger and was past feeding and poopy troubles *sigh*
I know all the other animals on pasture are to borrow a phrase*loose as a goose* too but they are lovin the new grass. These guys aren't getting to enjoy it right yet.
The meds we have are powder from the feed store I figured if they keep on and start looking like they are dehydrating I will go to the vet and pick up something else. So far tho they look ok. just watch the backside. 
Thanks for all the help I am gona go back out there and check some of the things you all said maybe I can put a cork in their bottoms...lol Thanks again.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Stop by your co-op or feed store and ask them what they recommend. They may recommend one ot 2 things. Both are a sulfa product. One is Sulumet. This is used in the water and sometimes can be detected by the cattle. The other is Aureo 700sg crumbles. These are used to treat low grde pneumonia. It will cause scours in calves before its noticed as pneumonia itself. Also both with treat a good variety of other bacteria based problems at this age too. A few days on either you will see them clear up. 
Bob


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks , They are a strange pair. They seem fine in all respects ...as long as you don't stand behind them !! I will run to the co-op and see what they have ,I have some stuff in their water that is an antibiotic. dang cows!! I spend more time lookin at the butt end of one animal or another... So much for a restful Sunday. LOL


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Wondering if maybe they picked up something in the pasture and they need a good deworming.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wondered about worming, but they were only on the pasture one day..but you know calves they probably tasted everything in the whole field. It really is confusing I just came in from checking on them and they were yelling and jumping around. I checked the rear and they seem to still be scouring from what I can tell. It really is odd. I may try worming and antibiotics and stuff, maybe they will tighten up soon.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Just try one or the other. Sometimes doing to much at once will be worse then not treating at all. I would do the water. Is it a yellow powder you are useing? Sulmet or teh 700sg will clear up teh scours in these 2 fast. Its just a touch of pneumonia brought on by the wet damp weather. We have rounds of this in our inside calves all the time in the winter due to the temp changing in the sheds every day. Just a brown water that stinks to high heavens
Bob


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

That sounds like what they have commin out the south end. Brown water, and man the stink ..... It has been so wet and the temps are up and down daily.
The powder is Terramyacin. I wonder if I need to go get a Sulfa based one? I hope this helps cause I am sure tired of cleaning up after them.lol Thanks so much for all the help.
Sabrina


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap try the sulmet. Its cheaper and comes in a bottle. Just read the directions and mix it in. The sulfamethazine products I talk about alot are the same as bactrum a doc would give us. 
After alot of yrs farming I have come to the thinking pnuemonia plays a big role in alot of the problems with scours. Some of my vets agree too. Usally treat the pnuemonia and the rest clears up in short order.
I know I am not a homesteader by any means. I found this site and just been trying tohelp out where I can. Grew up on the dairy farm so I try to pass on what i know. I think alot of readers think I am nuts for the way I treat scours in baby calves and also how I relate alot of problems to pneumonia and the use of a sulfa based drugs. Many of times like your saying the temp swings and the dampness will cause a out break in claves. We have learned over the yrs by our mistakes. 
Things have been good here so far this spring. Been staying a steady temp and no tbouncing around much. Where are you located at?
Bob


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We are in Buchanan Tennessee. It has been WET. Just had another soaking yesterday and looking for more after Wednesday. It is supposed to rain from Wed till Sat.  If it would dry up we might have a little more luck. I am going to run to town to get some sulfa meds so wish me luck . Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wanted to thank everyone for all your help. The calves finally dried up at the backend.lol They are doing fine now. I am waiting for the cold snap to come through so I can put them in the pasture. Thanks again!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Fill the calves with hay then put them on the pasture. I try to never move cattle to new feed on an empty stomach. Create too many problems if you do.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Sabrina67 said:


> Wanted to thank everyone for all your help. The calves finally dried up at the backend.lol They are doing fine now. I am waiting for the cold snap to come through so I can put them in the pasture. Thanks again!


 From what I heard from my friend down south of you a couple of hrs, you all are going to have some nasty couple of days coming at you. He is about 2 1/2 hrs south of you. Are you still looking for a milking cow? If so I can get some info from him about a guy that has dual purpose cattle down there.
I am happy to hear your calves cleared up. Wet cold weather is rough on them.
Bob


----------

